# PCIe Gen3 x4 m.2



## Whitestar (Jun 29, 2017)

I just need some quick help with storage terminology.

The title above: "PCIe Gen3 x4 m.2" - is that just a fancy way of saying NVMe?
I'm a bit confused.

And does it mean that the M.2 port uses 4 PCI lanes?

Thanks


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2017)

NVMe is the basically the interconnect to the PCIe controller.
m.2 is the physical slot the SSD uses.
Yep, currently m.2 drives like this need 4 PCIe lanes for full speed. 

For all of this to happen though, the motherboard needs to be able to support NVMe.


----------



## Whitestar (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok, so the ROG-CROSSHAIR VI Hero supports NVMe then? https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes it does, most x370 boards do unless they don't have the M.2 slot, in which case you'll need to stick it in the regular PCIe slot using an adapter or get something like this ~ http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/plextor-m8se-512gb-pcie-nvme-ssd-review,1.html


----------

